# Corsair Night Fighter



## skeeter (Aug 7, 2010)

On display at Mira Mar Marine Corps Air Station, San Diego, CA
Also, a quad fifty gun mount, great for the duck blind


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice....


----------

